# Bowtech is gonna sweep up the competition this year



## archery freak (Dec 30, 2005)

I think that bowtech is gonna be a crackshot......you get it...crack.. shot...:darkbeer:


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

:brick: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :doh: :bolt:


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

> Bowtech is gonna sweep up the competition this year


Don't tell me. They have a new broom attachment to go along with the paintball thingie?


----------



## RobJon (Mar 18, 2006)

Goodluck with your prediction :lalala:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Omg!*



archery freak said:


> I think that bowtech is gonna be a crackshot......you get it...crack.. shot...:darkbeer:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

It would be nice if they actually did win something noteable but I doubt it will be with the quadraFlex oops I mean Guardian.


----------



## jcoop360 (Mar 20, 2006)

I'd take a bet that bowtech doesn't even with 5% of the indoor tournaments this year.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't own a bowtech but none the less I wish them the best and good luck.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It is always nice to have a dream isnt it LOL


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

> Don't tell me. They have a new broom attachment to go along with the paintball thingie?
> Reply With Quote


 THATS FUNNY ! :high5:


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

grinderMatt_PA said:


> I cant believe the accuracy! I'll bet they sweep all the indoor target tournaments in the upcoming year. Cant say enough about them. What baby x killing machines!


dude wake up you are slobbering on your keyboard:wink:


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

LOL..they don't even have anyone on staff that is capable of winning a major indoor event.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

AKDoug with the SMACKDOWN! 
Better run for cover!


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Dang it man.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

AKDoug said:


> LOL..they don't even have anyone on staff that is capable of winning a major indoor event.


Uhmmmmm....Tenex?


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Allan is a good stick, but he's not at that level yet. Who knows, he might step it up this year. Without a Pro Staff, anyone with talent is going to be sucked up by Mathews or Hoyt.


----------



## akshooter (Nov 19, 2005)

*hehehe*

hehe they need to pay out so people with a real talent start to shoot them then they'll start to win...... just my opinion


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Going to remember this qoute at the end of year*

Can you give me a list of pro staff to watch?


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Yea ok????*



grinderMatt_PA said:


> I cant believe the accuracy! I'll bet they sweep all the indoor target tournaments in the upcoming year. Cant say enough about them. What baby x killing machines!



I don't care who ya are...Thats funny right there...Did you accidently do a typo there "I'll bet they sweep all the indoor target tournaments" what I think you meant is that bowtech will "SWEEP UP AFTER ALL THE INDOOR TARGET TOURNAMENTS THIS YEAR"????? Didn't you??? Pro1


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

i'd put my money on hoyt for target this year, just strickly becasue of there staff......


cousins
broadwater


those 2 are the men I would bet on come indoor target ...........


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Doc Holliday said:


> Don't tell me. They have a new broom attachment to go along with the paintball thingie?


You've been on their website again, haven't you.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

AKDoug said:


> .....be sucked up by Mathews or Hoyt.


That's an interesting way to put it. But I think it's sucked _in_.  

BTW, there are a couple of BowTech shooters that can pound the X. 

Matt, nice cast.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe he is talking about home town indoor tournaments.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Considering we don't have any "pros" shooting on the staff, I would be very excited if one of our staff shooters won a major indoor event as a pro.

I do think the BowTech pro staff will do very well this year in the events that we enter.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Funny*



Daniel Boone said:


> Can you give me a list of pro staff to watch?


Now that's FUNNY:wink: 
Maybe if they had a pro staff and paid contingency money.
They are a great bow and I am sure one of these day's they will have a pro staff.


----------



## Straight Arrow (Feb 22, 2003)

YA! And the Green Bay Packers are going to win the Super Bowl.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

grinderMatt_PA said:


> I cant believe the accuracy! I'll bet they sweep all the indoor target tournaments in the upcoming year. Cant say enough about them. What baby x killing machines!



It is possible. I thought I saw a flying pig this afternoon. Probably was just a Pterodactyl though.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

talked to the local bt dealer today and we got on the topic of pro staff....


he told me they have one pro shooter, he couldn't tell me the name though.....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

LHpuncher said:


> talked to the local bt dealer today and we got on the topic of pro staff....
> 
> 
> he told me they have one pro shooter, he couldn't tell me the name though.....



That's because Bowtech and I haven't sealed the deal yet.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

Straight Arrow said:


> YA! And the Green Bay Packers are going to win the Super Bowl.


Huh uh......the Browns are.


----------



## pdq 5oh (Sep 7, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> That's because Bowtech and I haven't sealed the deal yet.


Sage, I'll have my people call your people.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

If you get signed let me know. I may not touch you in 3D, but you are toast indoors 

Broadwater
Gellenthien
Cousins
Wills
Reo Wilde
GRIV
Dudley
Trail
McCarthy

Team Hoyt is TOUGH indoors...you gotta' get past these guys to win and I don't think there's many that can do it. I've got a huge amount of respect for these guys because they have earned it..and I shoot a Mathews...


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Bowtech did sign a fellow this year that used to be pretty good @ the indoor thing.He gave up archery for a while.Travis Lunsford.Vegas buffs might can pull something up on him.Or atleast thats what I was told.


----------



## 12shootnbowtech (Feb 3, 2005)

*I bet you*

I bet that 90% of you that are cracking jokes have never even placed in the top 10 in a national shootukey: . Further more, you probably never even shot a Bowtech. All the major companies have problems with bows. The bigger the company, the bigger the cover up. Oh, by the way, my 05 and 06 Constitutions have placed in the top 10 80% of the time in Open A&B with second SOY in both years. Here I go in Semi-Pro. Heck, give you a hint, it's not the bow it's the shooter. I have 3 friends that shoot Apex 7's and one that bounces back between Hoyt and PSE. Ranging from 28-29 inch draw. I shoot 28.25 myself. At 50 yds, I rattle their shafts with their bows. I bet you that if you shot 10 different bows blind folded, you would change your mind. I just wish it was the way it was in the Wayne Pearson era. You could have 5 different sponsored shooters in the shoot down, plus more money in the pot. In my opinion, money has ruined the sport. There's no loyalty anymore. Good luck guys this year, see you in Florida.


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

I usually don't post on topics like this for the simple reason that it is the age old battle of Ford vs Chevy or Cat vs Ski Doo. It really makes no sense. Yes, I am partial to Bowtech, it happens to be what I am shooting. With that said, Over the last 7 years that I have been shooting competetively, none with a top 10 in a national, I have shoot co-op for PSE and Hoyt. All of the equipment out there is top notch whether you want to admit it or not, even Mathews and Martin, both of which I have owned in the past. As far as winning a major tournament or having a chance, there certainly is a group of talent out there that is nothing less than great. And yes, Hoyt, PSE, and Mathews go out of their way to get all of them in their stables. I think all of us can agree on this. Being agreed upon by all, then it would be a fair statement that the human factor is the biggest variable to winning a tournament. The bow is simply a machine. As long as it is fired at the X correctly each time, it will hit the X each time. The story of Terry Ragsdale winning a major tournament with a whopped out cam bushing is a classic example of this. Who would have thought that a man named Dave Barnsdale would beat all of these great shooters in Vegas. Not to take anything from Dave,he is an exceptional shooter and has won Vegas before, but he was not expected win. At the end, there stood all the big names and there big checks scratching their heads. Quite the moment!! I guess what I am trying to say is that if everyone believes that no one else can win these tournaments, then why are they competing? Personally, I wish the best luck to all shooters and I hope everyone steps up their games so that this sport thrives, grows, and gets the recognition that we all want it to get.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

My comments were not based against the bow. It was based against the fact that they do not have a proven INDOOR winner shooting their bows...and this thread was about INDOORS ....


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

Doug,
If you read my reply, I in no way singled your reply out as the basis for what I said. I also made no mention of anything other than INDOOR shooting. Maybe you haven't shot Vegas before, if not maybe you should try to get there. It is by far one of the best tournaments in the world. I do have to say that maybe I did single your comment out a little now that I think about it. I feel that you are a bit narrow minded in thinking that only proven shooters can win big tournaments. At some point in time all of the big names were merely people like you or I trying to get to that elite level. Then at some large tournament that they were probably picked not to win, they did. I by no means expect to go out and win the big ones this year or maybe never. I do feel, that if I keep working hard, a top 10 maybe someday be within reach. Good luck at your shoots this year and who knows, maybe we will meet someday and be able to discuss our views in person.:darkbeer:


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

*12shootnbowtech*

Is that you Roger?


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I love these blowie guys talkin smack. Hey why don't you fill out your profile so we really can find out who the "real shooters" are.
I see a trend that blowies don't fill out there profile.


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

I guess now that I shoot a Bowtech, I am what you are calling a blowie. Shawn seeing how you think I am talking smack, which I really think I stayed away from pretty well. You obviously didn't read my profile. If there is any more info that you want to know, just let me know. Jason:darkbeer:


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Look*

Look how many of us sunk our teeth into this thread. The title was funny...and we all knew it. Ridiculous, yet all kinds of us responded. 

I just wasted minutes of my life I will never get back.... :tongue:


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

grinderMatt_PA said:


> I cant believe the accuracy! I'll bet they sweep all the indoor target tournaments in the upcoming year. Cant say enough about them. What baby x killing machines!



I personally doubt they win 1st in the men's pro division in any of them.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Jason- I have been to Vegas to compete twice. I couldn't find your name there, but it's a big list.

I will be really suprised if a Bowtech shooter wins a major indoor title anywhere. I will be even more surprised if they continue to shoot Bowtech when they see how much money they lost by not shooting Mathews and Hoyt. It's all about the shooter, not the bow, right? So why not shoot what pays the most?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

grinderMatt_PA said:


> I'll bet they sweep all the indoor target tournaments in the upcoming year.


How much or what would you like to bet? :darkbeer:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Slippy Field said:


> How much or what would you like to bet? :darkbeer:



Slippy you can't make a bet like that there is no challenge.  

As stated it's the archer that is mostly responsible for the wins in todays archery world. Put an Alpine (I just picked a bow, not bashing Alpine) in Chance's hands and see what happens.

The way the playing field is set, most of the great shooters are drawn to the money and why not. This is an expensive addiction.

I have been with Team Bowtech probably longer than any other shooter. It's not about the wins, though it is nice to be on top. With Bowtech it is about representing archery in a positive way.



> Bob_Looney: It would be nice if they actually did win something noteable but I doubt it will be with the quadraFlex oops I mean Guardian.


Hey Bob if I remember correctly, you put a little cash in your pocket at the Oregon Safari, with you at the top of the podium. Your partner was shooting a Bowtech. :bartstush: That was against a few good men.

See ya all in Vegas. Stop by the Spalsh Bar and I'll buy a couple of cold frosties. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

you got me there. :mg:

I can honestly say i have seen one Bowtech shoot very well, $$$.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*hey a bowtech has won at vegas*

in case everyone has already forgotten bowtech has already won at vegas some girl named Doris Jones shot an allegiance right afterwards a bidding war broke out for her services between hoyt and mathews and money talks and bowtech wasn't willing to play my compliments goto hoyt for dumping dietmer after his disgusting display of sportsmanship at the canadian outdoors and great display of how far mathews is willing to go to win by signing him ukey: ukey: good luck to everyone going vegas thats not shooting a mathews and hopefully who ever wins will show some loyalty to those that got them to the show


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

what did Deitmar do that made hoyt give him the boot?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hey Doug*



AKDoug said:


> LOL..they don't even have anyone on staff that is capable of winning a major indoor event.


If I remember right you entered the BHFS class last year at indoor nationals. I believe the guy that won was shooting a Bowtech:tongue: Wish they would put a pro staff together. Maybe some here cna keep us informed who wins a pro class indoor event.
DB


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Daniel Boone said:


> If I remember right you entered the BHFS class last year at indoor nationals. I believe the guy that won was shooting a Bowtech:tongue: Wish they would put a pro staff together. Maybe some here cna keep us informed who wins a pro class indoor event.
> DB


 Daniel, would you like to shoot for BowTech?


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

Good luck with that


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

I am 19 years old and I shoot 5 spot and darchery with my hunting bow (06 F5 tornado) from 20 yards with some local staff shooters at the local shop. You guys are so nit picky that it makes me sick. I have shot the hoyt pro38, vectrix, and vulcan, the mathews drenaline, switchy and outback, and bowtechs ally, tribute and equalizer. And personally the tribute is the most comfortable bow to shoot out of all of them. Bowtechs backwall is unbelivable. Being a poor college student, I have to use what I could afford which is why I have the tornado.. It doesnt matter what you shoot aslong as your stable with good form. A constant achor point and squeeze of the release is all it takes. I have seen more trouble for the mathews than any of the 3 top brands with the bowtechs limbs having a few problems and hoyt coming in 3rd. The reason for Hoyt not having problems that is the layered limbs that hoyt have. If one blows up it will shock me. Put barnsdale limbs on a Bowtech with the binaries and you will only have to change strings and paper tune and the bow would never have failure.. the hoyts cam and 1/2 would pop out of time everyonce in awhile and have to be timed together. The vector cams are turning it around but Mathews limbs are not good and solo cam technology is falling behind. Just my two cents.. I wish I had the funding to get a 3d setup so I could turn some heads... BUT i am pretty sure a college degree is more important!!!!


----------



## CM JOAD (Oct 9, 2005)

Quickpin87 said:


> I am 19 years old and I shoot 5 spot and darchery with my hunting bow (06 F5 tornado) from 20 yards with some local staff shooters at the local shop. You guys are so nit picky that it makes me sick. I have shot the hoyt pro38, vectrix, and vulcan, the mathews drenaline, switchy and outback, and bowtechs ally, tribute and equalizer. And personally the tribute is the most comfortable bow to shoot out of all of them. Bowtechs backwall is unbelivable. Being a poor college student, I have to use what I could afford which is why I have the tornado.. It doesnt matter what you shoot aslong as your stable with good form. A constant achor point and squeeze of the release is all it takes. I have seen more trouble for the mathews than any of the 3 top brands with the bowtechs limbs having a few problems and hoyt coming in 3rd. The reason for Hoyt not having problems that is the layered limbs that hoyt have. If one blows up it will shock me. Put barnsdale limbs on a Bowtech with the binaries and you will only have to change strings and paper tune and the bow would never have failure.. the hoyts cam and 1/2 would pop out of time everyonce in awhile and have to be timed together. The vector cams are turning it around but Mathews limbs are not good and solo cam technology is falling behind. Just my two cents.. I wish I had the funding to get a 3d setup so I could turn some heads... BUT i am pretty sure a college degree is more important!!!!


My friend shot the Bowtech last year. After his second set of new replacement limbs (cracks) he switched over to Hoyt....and loves it!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Quickpin87 said:


> I I have seen more trouble for the mathews than any of the 3 top brands with the bowtechs limbs having a few problems and hoyt coming in 3rd. Mathews limbs are not good and solo cam technology is falling behind. {quote}
> 
> 
> And just what trouble would that be? How is solo cam technology falling behind? Please explain.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quickpin87 said:


> I am 19 years old and I shoot 5 spot and darchery with my hunting bow (06 F5 tornado) from 20 yards with some local staff shooters at the local shop. You guys are so nit picky that it makes me sick. I have shot the hoyt pro38, vectrix, and vulcan, the mathews drenaline, switchy and outback, and bowtechs ally, tribute and equalizer. And personally the tribute is the most comfortable bow to shoot out of all of them. Bowtechs backwall is unbelivable. Being a poor college student, I have to use what I could afford which is why I have the tornado.. It doesnt matter what you shoot aslong as your stable with good form. A constant achor point and squeeze of the release is all it takes. I have seen more trouble for the mathews than any of the 3 top brands with the bowtechs limbs having a few problems and hoyt coming in 3rd. The reason for Hoyt not having problems that is the layered limbs that hoyt have. If one blows up it will shock me. Put barnsdale limbs on a Bowtech with the binaries and you will only have to change strings and paper tune and the bow would never have failure.. the hoyts cam and 1/2 would pop out of time everyonce in awhile and have to be timed together. The vector cams are turning it around but Mathews limbs are not good and solo cam technology is falling behind. Just my two cents.. I wish I had the funding to get a 3d setup so I could turn some heads... BUT i am pretty sure a college degree is more important!!!!


Hybrid cams don't "pop" out of timing. Whether or not sync and timing stays put is 100% dependent on the strings and cables. They don't creep, stretch, or settle, and there is absolutely no issue here. Likewise for any other cam system in regard the cams "going" out of timing or out of sync.

Last I checked, Mathews solo cam was still good enough to win plenty of national tournaments. Nathan Brooks had plenty of success in 2006 as well with PSE's NRG single cam. As I recall, he brought home a few #1's.

Plus and minuses to all cam systems my friend.


----------



## Ohio_archer (Sep 20, 2006)

*Lol*

What a great thread. When is Santa and the Easter bunny gonna chime in on this.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Im happy with my Apex7*



walks with a gi said:


> Daniel, would you like to shoot for BowTech?



I have had the oppertunity many times to shoot a Bowtech. I do think they make a good bow.
I just call it like a see it and the Gaurdian is one of the better bows they have made.:wink: 
DB


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

More mathews limbs have cracked or broke then any other period.. I would much rather shoot a Bowtech or Hoyt at 50+ yards at an elk than a Mathews solo cam that would lob into the elk... You cant get the speed and kinetic energy out of them. Next thing you know they will go to a split limb and to some kind of double cam system to catch up... All I am saying is the bowtech and hoyts are flatter, faster more comfortable shooting bows.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

grinderMatt_PA said:


> I cant believe the accuracy! I'll bet they sweep all the indoor target tournaments in the upcoming year. Cant say enough about them. What baby x killing machines!



I doubt it, if they can't keep up with Hoyt and PSE as far as contingency is concerned. I don't believe you will see them on very many fronts.

A girl here in Canada after winning vegas last year, went from being a sponsored Bowtech shooter to being a sponsored Hoyt shooter soon after. She won the junior worlds with a Hoyt. 


Dylan


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Quickpin87 said:


> More mathews limbs have cracked or broke then any other period.. I would much rather shoot a Bowtech or Hoyt at 50+ yards at an elk than a Mathews solo cam that would lob into the elk... You cant get the speed and kinetic energy out of them. Next thing you know they will go to a split limb and to some kind of double cam system to catch up... All I am saying is the bowtech and hoyts are flatter, faster more comfortable shooting bows.


 *DUDE, THINK BEFORE YOU POST!!!* I have sold tons of Switchbacks. I don't shoot one but that is only a reflection of personal preference. I worked at a shop that sold so an average of 2 switchbacks a day between july and october of 2005. That does not include the countless other Mathews bows that were sold along with AR, PSE, Martin, Browning. There have been very few problems with those bows. There was a rare occassion of a bad limb, but no more than other manufacturers. And Mathews stood behind their product 100%. I've seen Mathews waurantee stuff that clearly was abused. 

As far as lobbing arrows with a Mathews. Why don't you enlighten us with what kind of speed and kinetic energy you are getting out of that tornado your shooting. What happened to your theory about " It doesnt matter what you shoot as long as your stable and have good form".

I don't even shoot a mathews and I'm offended by your ill informed bashing.
Is this your own opinion, or is this some slack jawed rambling you heard from someone else that you are now spewing out to try to impress someone.
Who are you anyway? You haven't even filled out your profile. That says it all.
I tell you what. Why don't you register a new username and start over fresh here. But this time try to learn something about the things your speaking on before you speak. Right now there are too many bashers here already----- we don't need any more.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

*This Is The Best*

Quickpin87 has tried to buy 4 different Mathews bows in the classified section. And he is also trying to sell his beloved Tornado. Check out his profile and find all posts by this dude.

*ARE YOU JUST MAD BECAUSE YOU CAN'T GET A MATHEWS ???? :greenwithenvy: :greenwithenvy: :icon_1_lol: :icon_1_lol: :angry: *

Thats good stuff right there... I don't care who you are!


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

archery freak said:


> I think that bowtech is gonna be a crackshot......you get it...crack.. shot...:darkbeer:


HAHAHAHAHA, thats funny! i dont care who you are


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

If you could trade a Browning F5 Tornado for a Mathews Legecy would you do it??? Duh... Its all about resale value.. Browning are definantly not top of the line bows but I bought what i could afford when the Browning dealer in my town sold out and closed. It was 250 bucks clearance this spring. So why not pick it up, use it, and trade it or sell it.. Smart thinking right!!!! Now when you see trade or sell....... for whatever it is and you send a message and they want pics.. why not try it... the legecy was a great bow and as far as can remimber they havent had many problems with it at all.. i have seen 4 drenalin limbs snapped or cracked and i would say prolly 8 or 9 switchbacks cracked or split... its like trading a Ford for a Chevy... A Cummings for a PowerStroke... I can turn around and resale the Mathews or trade it for something else... And by the way i shoot 272 with the tornado with a 380 grain arrow at 27.5 inch draw.. For what it is thats not to bad..


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

Mathews do make fast bows equipped with their solo cam. 

BlackMax IBO's at 330fps and I've seen from first hand experience attain at speed... and faster. 

Apex7 IBO's at 320fps with a good BH and healthy ATA no less.

And for the short draws, the Prestige matches pound for pound the fps a Bowtech Equalizer or Hoyt Turbotec can generate. Although, with the new cam system, the Vulcan does surpass both the Prestige and Equalizer in terms of low end draw length speeds. 

As for single cams in general, although overall they tend to spec lower speeds than dual or hybrid cams, it is entirely possible to find some smokers out there.

APA Python and AR Velocity rates in at 320fps IBO. The APA manages to do this with a 7.2" BH and 37.5" ATA. AT member Crashman is well experienced with APA bows and has indicated that they can easily attain their rated speeds.


***Side Note***
Ironically, one of the oldest cam systems, the true dual cam, holds the market in 2006 as one of, if not the fastest and most efficient cam system on the market in the form of APA's Black Mamba. 345fps IBO, and at IBO specs, the fastest bow on the market. Holds top position in terms of efficiency as well. Take a look at the AT 2006 bow evaluations. 

Newer isn't necessarily faster.


----------



## john09040 (May 15, 2006)

*Ally speeds*

I have a 07 allegiance 26.5 shortened up to 25.5 and it smokes 284fps 5gr/lb with smooth modules speed modules should be 290fps.I have never seen any other bow in my draw lengh shoot that fast including the Prestige or Equalizer (have owned both) even the Elite E-500 and none of the true 2 cam bows ive had have been any faster.Im very impressed at the 07 allegiance.I would love to know what a Vulcan will do in 25.5":thumbs_up


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Quickpin87 said:


> If you could trade a Browning F5 Tornado for a Mathews Legecy would you do it??? Duh... Its all about resale value.. Browning are definantly not top of the line bows but I bought what i could afford when the Browning dealer in my town sold out and closed. It was 250 bucks clearance this spring. So why not pick it up, use it, and trade it or sell it.. Smart thinking right!!!! Now when you see trade or sell....... for whatever it is and you send a message and they want pics.. why not try it... the legecy was a great bow and as far as can remimber they havent had many problems with it at all.. i have seen 4 drenalin limbs snapped or cracked and i would say prolly 8 or 9 switchbacks cracked or split... its like trading a Ford for a Chevy... A Cummings for a PowerStroke... I can turn around and resale the Mathews or trade it for something else... And by the way i shoot 272 with the tornado with a 380 grain arrow at 27.5 inch draw.. For what it is thats not to bad..


 You just keep it coming. Your posts get better and better all the time. You are saying that you want the Mathews so you can resell it. If you are a marketing major in college, I suggest that you quit wasting your money, because you obviously aren't catching on.
Would you try to resell that Mathews bow to someone here on the classifieds? If you would then your posts here in this section are not too bright. You tell everyone how bad the bows are, that you are going to try to sell in the future. Don't open an archery shop, whatever you do!!!!!


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

you have mail sweetpea!!!! ur such a tool!!


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

*Quikpin87 sent me a PM*

You say your sick of all the bowtech bashers on AT so you decided to bash Mathews. You have become just like the people you can't stand. On top of that you hide behind a blank profile. We may not know who you are but I'm sure we all know people just like you. I wish I did know who you are, so I would know if you registered at a tournament I was shooting. I'd love to see you shoot.

I guess it won't be to hard to pick you out though. I'll just look for a guy that has no idea what he's talking about trying to trade his tornado for a Mathews.:chicken01: :chicken01: :chicken01:


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

ur a loooser!!!! One post and you flip.. Whatta dousch bag... I think you get off on this stuff. Oh by the way, keep in touch and this summer I will shoot with ya.. Watch out thou the F5 might just sweep you away!! 34 years old and you act 12!!!


----------



## Ohio_archer (Sep 20, 2006)

*well...*

ukey: 
:banplease :ban: :closed_2: Mods doon't ya think its time.To ban all blowies. Just joking.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15 (Mar 14, 2006)

Quickpin87 said:


> ur a loooser!!!! One post and you flip.. Whatta dousch bag... I think you get off on this stuff. Oh by the way, keep in touch and this summer I will shoot with ya.. Watch out thou the F5 might just sweep you away!! 34 years old and you act 12!!!


Seems like the only one acting juvenille is you friend. :thumbs_do :thumbs_do


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

CoppertoneSPF15 said:


> Seems like the only one acting juvenille is you friend. :thumbs_do :thumbs_do


I will second that. Oh Hoyt makes great bows, but don't tell me they are faster than Mathews and work better on Elk at 50+ yards. You are better of keeping it shut and letting people think you are ignorant than opening it and proving it.


----------



## PlumcreekArcher (Jan 15, 2007)

grinderMatt_PA said:


> I cant believe the accuracy! I'll bet they sweep all the indoor target tournaments in the upcoming year. Cant say enough about them. What baby x killing machines!


yea good luck with that i dont think there are many people out there that can compete with jesse broadwater and the other hoyt guys


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Quickpin87 said:


> ur a loooser!!!! One post and you flip.. Whatta dousch bag... I think you get off on this stuff. Oh by the way, keep in touch and this summer I will shoot with ya.. Watch out thou the F5 might just sweep you away!! 34 years old and you act 12!!!



And a good day to you.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

*QUICKPIN87*


I'll be shooting the M.A.C. Qualifier at South Central Archers in Monroe, WI April 21st and 22nd. Thats about half way between me in West Bend, WI and you in Clinton, IL or Fayette, IA. Brush up, if it's anything like 2005 it's gonna be a tough one.


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

In case you weren't sure----- Yes, you have been called out!!!!!!!


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*interesting*

It amazes me this thread has gone from brag and boost to trash and bash the bottom line is the top shooters could find a way to make a broom stick and a string shoot well for them and thats the bottom line !!!


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

well said!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

I admit it is a little cold outside,,,but I don't think its that cold


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

MerlinApexDylan said:


> I doubt it, if they can't keep up with Hoyt and PSE as far as contingency is concerned. I don't believe you will see them on very many fronts.
> 
> A girl here in Canada after winning vegas last year, went from being a sponsored Bowtech shooter to being a sponsored Hoyt shooter soon after. She won the junior worlds with a Hoyt.
> 
> ...


if i remeber correctly doris was shooting a bowtech not shooting for bowtech and was sponsered bay national archery supply jay or tenex correct me if im wrong


----------



## grinderMatt_PA (Mar 12, 2003)

*PDQ, yes, it was a nice cast.*

I've taken a few pointers from Babe Winkelman.:wink: at the time of this thread's origination, I could see a lot of violence built up on AT and I wanted to make sure a lot of guys could release it at my expense and go on to feel much better again.:mg: C'mon guys, lol, most of you have seen me troll before:embara: For the record, I shoot Hoyts and Hoyts only :wink: After seeing first hand what they do for archery, what programs they have for fundraisers, ex: I chaired a fundraiser last year for children with disabilities, and Hoyt was very sincere and willing to help me. Thanks to them, and "Dartonman" "S&S Archery :wink: I was Equipped with a prize everyone in the building wanted to win. I'm sure the other companies help a lot of causes too, but This was the one I started with, and I'm staying! More than once I've received all the information, parts, and reassurance from their staff and that is what sets a growing company apart from a struggling one. Psst, yeah I think a bowtech could win a major indoor tournament with the right deadeye shooting it. If it does happen, it will silence a lot of critics. Even I will have to put a sock in my mouth!:mg: I shot my first 300 with a 48" long 31" draw 'MY DRAW IS 28"!, LOL!" 60# 50% letoff Pearson pro classic with round wheels, skinny beman carbon flash arrows, and my tru fire caliper release. So it's fair to say that all the bows now are like cadillacs compared to what most of us started with. Until the next cast, have a good time shooting. Me, I think I'll stay home and cast on the other archery sights!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

OK-

I'll jump in here... quick and quiet.

I decided this year at the ATA show to go NFAA-PRO...(yep already paid the dues as a pro) and still shooting a Bowtech. I've shot my best ever when using their gear. The crew at Bowtech have supported me fully with bows and advice for several years. In my experience, they are easily one of the best groups of people I have met. 
No there is no money but for me it's about taking care of those who take care of you. 
That's why I shoot a Bowtech. as an archery Mfg. I could probably get a deal on just about anything but I shoot 'em cause I like 'em.

As for problems with bows breaking... every line has a story, ask enough and you'll get the good the bad and the ugly for each one. For me, personally I've never had an issue that could not be resolved.

I might never win an indoor major but I'm going to try like hell. Might not be today, tomorrow, or the next day.... but one day me and my Bowtech are gonna stand there and say "who said it cant be done" 
I'll do it soft and quiet with class and regard but nonetheless....I will do it. I will win...

So... nope not a top rank yet... but at least I'll say I shot against the best and tried to beat 'em. Eventually...hey you never know.

If anyone wants to cover me at the booth in Vegas,(our extra booth help had to bail out) I'll be on the line otherwise you'll have to wait till the next one to see a NFAA Men's Pro Indoor Bowtech Shooter.

Trust me I'll be easy to find out there...and for what it's worth... I'll be looking for all the Bowtech diehards to be there for support. Vocal or otherwise...seems I'm gonna be outnumbered for a while.

See you on the line.
Chuck.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> OK-
> 
> I'll jump in here... quick and quiet.
> 
> ...


Go get em tiger. :wink: I'll see you at the booth this week.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

*Rally the wagons...were comin!!*

Thanks Matt ! I knew I could count on ya :wink: 

PS: To all the bowtech shooters- if you are actually on the staff, (I know there arent alot of us but...) remember to check your paperwork, Feather Visions still has a deal offering sponsorship to any factory supported Bowtech shooters.:thumbs_up :thumbs_up 
For details stop by the booth or give us a call, or contact Jeff at BT he has all the info too.

Chuck


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

Someone or a couple of people said it but I will repeat it. All the major companies and a lot of the small ones make great equipment and it is not the bow that wins it is the shooter. If you remember several years ago Mathews came on the scene and what did they do. Paid out a lot of money and bought a lot of the big name shooters from the other companies. Almost over night they became the bow to shoot. Guess many just do not understand the word marketing. I can promise you if Bowtech, or High Country, or Joe Bob bow company down the road wanted to spend the kind of money some of the others do to hire/steal the big name shooters away they would be winning more often. Just like football, baseball, anysport out there. Those with the most money to spend will have the better chance of winning, every now and then this does not prove true but it greatly increases the odds. So my bet is on the team/company that spends the most on their shooters.


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Not this season for me. I am still waiting for the 07 Constitutions to ship. If i don't get it soon i will resort to trying a different brand this year.


----------

